# Difficulty of Replacing a Clutch on a 95' 200sx?



## archon231 (Nov 23, 2006)

My girlfriend has had a dottering clutch for far too long and tonight her car broke down. I was wondering, since I can most likely do it on my own with the help of some friends, how much work it would take to replace a clutch on this model (1995 200sx)?

Time wise, what I will need to do, ect. Mostly would like to know if it is worth the money (~$600?) to bring it to a shop or not, since the parts are fairly cheap, under $100 I think. I have capable mechanics on my side, but we are pressed for time and it is the holidays...

Thank you for any advice/info.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Clutch kit costs $100 from www.gspec.com, you will probably want to get an engine hoist to make things easier for lifting/planting the transmission ... another tool you should have is a clutch alignment tool, you can probably get this from gspec.com as well, or try Courtesy Nissan's online site (search google, Not sure of the actual address). The job would probably take you several hours if it's your first time doing it. If you have previous experience working with the car or cars in general you could probably do it within a couple hours. You will need a torque wrench as well.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

The clutch kit should be under Nissan > 200sx > 1995-99 > Transmission ... It's near the bottom.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

archon231 said:


> My girlfriend has had a dottering clutch for far too long and tonight her car broke down. I was wondering, since I can most likely do it on my own with the help of some friends, how much work it would take to replace a clutch on this model (1995 200sx)?
> 
> Time wise, what I will need to do, ect. Mostly would like to know if it is worth the money (~$600?) to bring it to a shop or not, since the parts are fairly cheap, under $100 I think. I have capable mechanics on my side, but we are pressed for time and it is the holidays...
> 
> Thank you for any advice/info.


What slowed me down when I did this was the clips that hold the release bearing are made for easy assembly and I damaged one removing it.
Dealer part, their stock showed 4 in stock, but when I got there they couldnt find them, suspected workshop used them. Had to special order. 
Also original cable had stretched 1/4 inch, so at the limit of adjustment.
Also the bolts around the rear attachment were a bit short, when trying to pull the rear engine mount back into place the threads pulled out as I only had about 2 or 3 turns. Be aware and get longer bolts.
Good Luck...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i wouldn't pay anyone $600 to do it. i got mine put in for $200-$300 ..it's been so long i can't really remember. when i needed another one i did it myself and kicked myself for paying someone to do it. all you need is a friend, some basic tools, a jack, and jackstands. i used the jack to lower the trans and then to roll it from under the car. be sure to either replace the flywheel or have it resurfaced. also be sure to grease the input shaft and throwout bearing.


----------



## Local 58 (May 22, 2006)

Make sure you have the haynes manual handy as a reference. I labeled the bolts as I pulled them all out so that I could speed up the installation process. I have done this twice to my 200sx's; once with a duralast replacement and once with the exedy brand(get this one, it is the company that makes it for nissan and is very smooth with engagement). One thing to remember when taking out your cv axles is not to bend them at too much of an angle when pulling them out of the hub. If you do, the boots will weaken and tear in about a week(assuming they are the originals that came on the car).
I highly recommend using redline trans fluid when you refill your transmission. It is so much smoother than anything else I have ever used, expecially when it is cold. I also had the flywheel turned and lightened while everything was apart. I haven't had any luck with aftermarket clutch cables, only the Nissan OEM cables worked well for me (get the cable online or take along some vaseline if you go to your local Nissan dealer, cause they are gonna rape you with the price).
One of the reasons for the Haynes manual is all the little things like greasing the transmission seals etc, so have it handy. Doing this job will give you a sense of self sufficiency and save you money......Read everything you can about clutch replaement on this forum and Go for it!


----------



## TurtleLove (Jan 5, 2011)

*1995 200 SX SE Nissan replacement Clutch*

Ok guys help a girl out! My husband and I are going to tackle the replacement of my clutch in my 200 SX SE Nissan. A few questions, 
1. Front axle removal, is it compressed or not? Do we need a slide hammer to take the hub off?
2. Should we drain trany fluid first?
3. Can someone send me a detailed how to on removing and installing, mainly the concern is in the retainer and holder springs.

Thanks guys!
Turtlelove


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

TurtleLove said:


> 1. Front axle removal, is it compressed or not? Do we need a slide hammer to take the hub off?
> 
> Turtlelove


I don't understand your question.
The axle is held into the trans with a spring ring, and you remove it with a 15 inch bar with a jerking motion.



TurtleLove said:


> 2. Should we drain trany fluid first?
> 
> Turtlelove


Yes



TurtleLove said:


> 3. Can someone send me a detailed how to on removing and installing, mainly the concern is in the retainer and holder springs.
> 
> Turtlelove


Down load the FSM that is on the site here.
If you cant find it PM me.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

The Axle is held in the hub with the retaining nut, remove with a big breaker bar, hold brakes on !!!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

If it was me, since you're going to be right in the area anyways dropping the tranny for the clutch, unless the axles have been changed recently, like say within the last 50K miles, I say replace them while you're right there.
Sure, kinda expensive, but probably save a LOT of time later on.
Unless the ones in there are in pristine shape of course.
Just a thought...
And FSM's available at:
Nissan Service Manuals


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Autozone.com has a free repair guides section at their website which could be helpful. Nissan has a Key Value Clutch Kit that comes with the pressure plate, disc, release bearing w/ clips and alignment tool. I think the pilot bushing comes with it, too, IIRC. Unless the clutch was badly abused, cracked and/or warped or badly hot-spotted, you shouldn't need to replace or resurface the flywheel. It is a good idea to de-glaze it with some sandpaper and a block, or with a drill and a rotor de-glazing tool.


----------

